
Boot 2 Gecko - Future of the open web - emson
https://wiki.mozilla.org/B2G
======
VonLipwig
I wonder if this can really make an impact with a bad name and all the patent
trolls around. If you look at the patent wars between Android / iOS and
Microsoft I wonder how many patents have been infringed knowingly or not in
Mozilla's offering.

I support this, I feel there should be more competition in the mobile market
but at the same time it looks like something geeky people would run just to
say 'look what I can do to my phone'.

